# Phoenix Gold TLD66 Line Driver question..



## quiXilver (Feb 22, 2007)

I posted this on my car audio forum, but figured I'd throw it up here as well.

My roommate has the TLD66 6 channel line driver from Phoenix Gold. We wanted to install it to see how much better we could get the system to sound. When we installed it, we had the head units volume (CDA-7995) at 30 out of 35, turned the amp (JL A6450) to High Voltage mode, and tried to adjust one of the gains on the line driver, after a very small adjustment the line driver cuts the output and then starts smoking. We pulled the power, then re-powered it with the line drivers adjustment back on 0 and it comes right back on. When we turn the head units volume to something low like 5-10, we can turn the gain on the line driver all the way up with no problems. 

Question: Do you have an idea why the line driver is cutting out so early?

...and if we put the amp in "Low voltage" mode, it bumps the volume way up and sounds real good, but isn't the low voltage mode for things under 4V? I have the Alpine CDA-7995 that's supposed to have a 4V output already, and when we run the outputs straight to the amp in "High Voltage" mode, you have to turn the amps "sensitivity" all the way up and the speakers aren't even loud enough, (or make it to the point of distortion).

Thanks for taking the time to read my post! We are at a loss on this one!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Research "high level/low level" in puts.................. You may need to switch witch one your using here.


----------

